# Inset Drawer Front Installation



## Lovegasoline (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a couple inset drawer fronts to install. These will be on drawer boxes on Blumotion Tandem runners with the Blum adjustors that have depth adjustability. 

I don't have any of the special drawer front positioning hardware nor do I have washerhead screws. Home Depot and local hardware stores don't have any washer head screws. Any suggestions how to position, then install, the fronts?

Oh ... I probably posted the below question in the wrong forum, but also have a question regarding block out for the drawers:

Affixing Block Out to Face Frame for Drawer Runners

Thanks!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Make your life easier and buy these screws. It is worth the little bit of money to save the hassle. You can order them from Amazon too if you don't have a Rockler or Woodcraft nearby.









Centerline #8 x 1'' Oversized Washer Head Square X Wood Screws for Drawer Fronts, Zinc, 100-Pack


Fits into an oversized hole so the drawer front can be adjusted in all directions after installation.




www.rockler.com





I use these by first drilling the oversize holes in the drawer box, then close it. I put the spacers on the cabinet. Next I stick some double sided tape on the back of the drawer front. Using the spacers for alignment, I stick the drawer front to the box, then open it and screw the drawer front to the box. They're self tapping, so no need to predrill the drawer fronts.

Between the screws and the tandems, you'll be able to get those drawer fronts aligned nicely.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 27, 2009)

sanchez said:


> Make your life easier and buy these screws. It is worth the little bit of money to save the hassle. You can order them from Amazon too if you don't have a Rockler or Woodcraft nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't have the time or budget to order a box of screws (only need x4), pay for shipping, and wait 1-2 weeks. So looking for another workaround method. 
That's the reason for this post.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Lovegasoline said:


> I have a couple inset drawer fronts to install. These will be on drawer boxes on Blumotion Tandem runners with the Blum adjustors that have depth adjustability.
> 
> I don't have any of the special drawer front positioning hardware nor do I have washerhead screws. Home Depot and local hardware stores don't have any washer head screws. Any suggestions how to position, then install, the fronts?
> 
> ...


I use the same method on my furniture drawers. This is how I approach it. I fit each individual drawer marking orientation. I leave 3/32 on each side of the drawer. I drill a slightly oversize screw holes in the back of the face. After finishing I use quarters around the drawer face to orient it. I place double stick masking tape on the back of the face (golf grip tape works awesome). I orient the face and gently press to secure the tape to the face and box. Carefully remove the drawer, making sure the face does not move. I then use the screws posted above to secure the face to the drawer box. I use the KV MUV undermounts which are 3 way adjustable. Make certain the adjustment levers are zeroed out before doing the above fitting. Here is a pic to give you an idea of how they come out. I am sure there are other ways to do it, but this has always worked for me.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

> I just don't have the time or budget to order a box of screws (only need x4), pay for shipping, and wait 1-2 weeks. So looking for another workaround method.


You could try pan head screws with washers slightly oversized holes. You could try regular screws with just clearance holes, and use the spacers and double sided tape to get the fronts installed. You can fine tune a little with the tandems.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 27, 2009)

sanchez said:


> Make your life easier and buy these screws. It is worth the little bit of money to save the hassle. You can order them from Amazon too if you don't have a Rockler or Woodcraft nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So do you use the screws linked above as the final permanent fastener with no other screws?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Basically, those and the screws for the hardware are what hold my drawer fronts on. I use four drawer front screws per drawer unless they're shorter than 6 inches or so. I drill the drawer front holes from the inside of the drawer boxes before installing. I drill the drawer fronts for the hardware before finishing. After the inset drawer fronts are aligned where I want them, I use those holes as the guide to drill through the drawer boxes.

Here's a picture of the inside of a shallow drawer with a single knob.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks sanchez and B Coll for the explanations and pics.
Sanchez you mentioned you use 4 drawer front screws per drawer ... but your pic shows only two plus the hardware screw? 
What diameter oversize hole do you drill for the #8x1" washer head screws?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

You're welcome!

That's a picture of a smaller drawer on the dresser I completed last month. It's about 15" wide and 6" deep. The 30" x 10" drawers have four (two on each side) plus two screws for the handle. For the drawer front screws, I drill the holes 5/16" as recommended by Rockler.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks. 
So a 13" (W) x 18" (L) x 5" (h) flatware drawer would be fine with x2 screws? 
Or x4?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I would say 2 is fine. My factory built kitchen drawers only have 2 on the narrower cutlery drawers.

By all means, you could use 4 if you'd like. However, there's very little stress on those screws. They're really only to hold the drawer fronts flat to the box. The screws for the handles are where all the stress of opening the drawers is focused, and that's only to overcome the resistance in the first few inches of the Blums.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 27, 2009)

2 it is, thanks.
: )


----------

